# Knives and Gloves



## tikigriller (Aug 12, 2016)

So as I continue to venture into this wonderful world of Grilling and smoking, I keep uncovering other things I need/want.

First...new knives.  Are there an recommendations of a good knife set or individual?  Speak to me like I am 4 years old, as that is the level of knife knowledge I have.  Would prefer something that does not need sharpening often, as I have never been good and getting a knife sharp, unless you all know of some cool tricks.

I hopped online really quick, but reality is, I have no idea what I am looking for.  Do I need to spend a fortune?  Are there good knives for reasonable costs?

And finally.....BBQ Gloves...waste of money, or something I would use and appreciate?  If yes, then is there a particular brand I should look for to get a good quality pair?

Thanks for the insight ahead of time.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 12, 2016)

Good knives and excellent sharpening tools are a must.  The sky is the limit on what you can spend but any good quality sharp knife will do the job.

As for gloves...I also think they are a must.  For example - It is so much easier grabbing a 12-pound turkey or a whole brisket with gloves instead of trying to use utensils.  Amazon has a crazy large selection of them.  I have the nearly elbow-length glove which is great for reaching deep into large smokers but they are a little clumsy with smaller items.

Good luck!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 12, 2016)

Steer away from "sets". You'll end up with 7 or 8 knives and 1 or 2 you end up using. You can spend a fortune on knives. Or not. My favorite paring knife and chef's knife are from a cheap set from years ago. They just feel right. The rest are a Hodge Podge from over the years. None were expensive. All need sharpened regularly. You can't get away from that. Get a good electric sharpener and stay away from hard cutting boards. IMO wood is best...


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2016)

My main knives are Victorinox.   Love them.


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree that sets are not a good way to go.  It has been said that mismatched knives are the sign of a confident cook?  I like to handle a knife before I buy.

Another vote for Victorinox.  They are a good quality knife at a very reasonable price.  I have two knives from their Forshner line, and I am very happy with them.

For the home cook a good knife does not require frequent sharpening unless mistreated.  A good hone used frequently, however, is a must! I like a good quality steel hone.  Others have their preferences.

I occasionally use a meat cutting glove when deboning a roast or such. You only need one for your non-dominant hand.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 12, 2016)

I bought the two piece set of GrooveTech knives from QVC. I also have a 1/2" X 12" genuine ceramic stick on a handle to sharpen my knives with.

I'm just about as OC about my knives as I am about my therms.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

I also second the Victorinox,great quality knives and steels.But honestly when i reach for a knife my go to most times is an antique hammered steel remmington i got from an estate sale.Nice and heavy and takes a razor edge.U dont need to break the bank,just find one ur comfortable with and does what u want....which sometimes can be a chore.Hope this helps:)


----------



## 3montes (Aug 12, 2016)

I use primarily 3 knives. A boning knife for trimming mine is a Victoronix. A good slicing knife Victronix again. And a chef's knife. Mine is a old Chicago cutlery which I like very well.

I have gone through a ton of gloves trying to find the right ones. I use welders gloves for handling the charcoal chimney full of hot coals for starting the smoker. I use a heavy cotton jersey work glove for general use around the smoker for like opening the fire box or smoke chamber doors and pulling out hot food shelves etc.

I just purchased some new hot food handling gloves after trying several kinds and I think I really like these new ones. I've never wore a no cut glove while using a knife. I'm just very careful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Slicing knife.


Boning knife


Gloves.


A great little knife sharpener.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2016)

3montes said:


> I use primarily 3 knives. A boning knife for trimming mine is a Victoronix. A good slicing knife Victronix again. And a chef's knife. Mine is a old Chicago cutlery which I like very well.
> 
> I have gone through a ton of gloves trying to find the right ones. I use welders gloves for handling the charcoal chimney full of hot coals for starting the smoker. I use a heavy cotton jersey work glove for general use around the smoker for like opening the fire box or smoke chamber doors and pulling out hot food shelves etc.
> 
> ...


The stuff above and the most used knife in my house...
I have had this sharpener about 10 years...JJ 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CSK0DM/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## b-one (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey,I use all the knifes in our Henckels set they don't get washed fast enough. We also have some Forschner Vitctorinox knifes but I prefer the rosewood handles. Plastic blade protectors are nice as well.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2016)

I do use some old knives from my grandpap.    Know idea what they are.   Just old with wood handles and great at holding a edge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2016)

Sam's Club has some good knives in the restaurant supply dept.

But you will have to sharpen them more often than a higher priced knife.

I have the same sharpener as JJ has & it keeps them razor sharp all the time.

BTW I also have a few knives from New West Knife Works, @ about $150-$200 per knife.

I like the ones from Sam's better!

Al


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 13, 2016)

I'll offer a 3rd vote on JJ's sharpener.  I've had mine for a few years and works great.  Also nice that you don't need to be a rocket scientist to make it work. It's simple and small to store.

My knives are mish-mash of things acquired over the years.  I have a 12" slicing knife and 10" cimeter I picked up at a restaurant store for about 12 bucks each.   They are cheap, no name knives but they hold a razor edge pretty well.  Other daily use knives are a chef's knife and santoku from a Chicago Cutlery set.  They hold a great edge.  My SIL sold Cutco for a few years so we have random knives from there as well.  Great knives, but very expensive in my opinion.

One thing that is often overlooked but used almost daily is a good set of kitchen shears.  I use the set we bought from Cutco.  Those are well worth the high price in my opinion.  I swear you could cut a coin in half with them.  I've had them for years, have never sharpened them,  and they are still like razors.


----------



## tropics (Aug 13, 2016)

I picked up a Work Sharp to keep my knives razor sharp.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ut6fyOVRj06OBiDPbdFLpFCUYtwKnBfjVkBoC-NTw_wcB

Richie


----------



## okie362 (Aug 13, 2016)

Knives and guns are my Achilles heal.  I have more styles, shapes and sizes of  knives than you can shake a stick at and use most if not all of them but I always go back to the ones that "feel" right.

It's never too late to start a collection ya know.

This is the most recent purchase and I don't even know why I bought it yet.  Will likely be taken to some event such as a family or charity cookout where I've been asked to "man the smoker".  More as a gag/conversation piece.  I think it will be good for slicing though.

14 inch Old Hickory butcher knife.













7113_Old_Hickory_Butcher.jpg



__ okie362
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 14, 2016)

Went with the victornix slicing knife and this sharpener I grabbed at Target for $55. 













image.jpeg



__ tikigriller
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------

